# Video Review of Bethlehem Olive Wood Cuttoffs Package



## Dan Masshardt

I've purchased a few of these 1lb. cuttoff packages in the past and wanted to cover what's in them generally and what pens I like to make with them.

Also talk a little bit about assessing how good an olivewood blank is going to look once it's turned.  

https://youtu.be/bURw0PodLMM


----------



## Charlie_W

Thanks for the review Dan! 
I am sure many folks will find this helpful in buying BOW in the future.


----------



## mecompco

Cool, will check out the vid. I've been very happy with the bag I bought--first pen paid for the bag and them some. One can get quite a few pens, key chains, etc. from a bag.


----------



## CREID

I purchased a bag and was pleased with what I got. A good review for something I think people think twice about purchasing. I better get one on order, they will probably be flooded with orders after your review.


----------



## Skie_M

I got this item through PSI a while back, and while most of them weren't large enough to make top and bottom for a single comfort gip pen, they were all of decent size to work with.  I even ended up with some quite pretty burl and diagonal cut grain, and posted my review concerning what I got on PSI's page last year ... still have some of it left, so I haven't ordered more yet, but I liked it quite a bit!


----------



## gimpy

Thanks for sharing Dan...I, too like working with BOW......


----------

